# Angeles Outreach



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

when is the next US embassy outreach in Angeles?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

So far nothing yet the last outreach in Angeles was June 20th but as soon as I get any information I'll post it.


----------

